# Can't boot into the new CWR.



## DoubleTakeUno (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm on rooted .602 and I cant boot into CMR. I have tried everything, including the cleaning of my preinstall/app folder.

Help?


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

Droid2 bootstrapper app is required


----------

